# "I like the way you roll" ?



## Sam (Aug 8, 2006)

I was in groin sparring class today - (girl/girl groin is in if they both agree, boy/girl girl can hit groin boy can't boy/boy groin is usually in unless otherwise said) and we had a 6th degree black belt from washington who flies down periodically to train with our head instructor. He was watching sparring class tonight and after I was fighting a blackbelt, he told me that he would watch me and that he "likes the way I roll..."

What the hell does that mean??


----------



## lenatoi (Aug 8, 2006)

He means he likes the way you move on the ground. the way you do your matt work. 


Either that, or he wants you.... I was joking there by the way.


----------



## Sam (Aug 8, 2006)

I should also mention that we do point sparring. No actual rolling was done.


----------



## lenatoi (Aug 8, 2006)

oh.... He thinks you're hot then? :idunno:


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 8, 2006)

It simply means that he likes the way that you sparred. It's a street thing--lol.


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 8, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> It simply means that he likes the way that you sparred. It's a street thing--lol.



Agreed!

It's a slang term... as in, "I didn't know you rolled like that" or "'cause that's the way we roll up in this MF'er!" :ultracool

I'd have to think a 6th dan would (hopefully) be more professional than to say, "Hey, Boy! You're looking mighty fine in that Gi!" 

Then again... :idunno:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 8, 2006)

MSTCND said:
			
		

> "Hey, Boy! You're looking mighty fine in that Gi!"


Except Sam's not a boy. :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sure that it was just a compliment on how well you were sparring.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, I'm an old fogey and even I know what that means!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 8, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm an old fogey and even I know what that means!



Ditto.  I mean, not the old fogey part...um...I'm not saying *you* are an old fogey, Pam...because you're not...but you *are* older than me...ah...nevermind.  

What I'm trying to say is that I also knew what the visiting instructor said - and it definitely _was_ a compliment, Sam.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Ditto.  I mean, not the old fogey part...um...I'm not saying *you* are an old fogey, Pam...because you're not...but you *are* older than me...ah...nevermind.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that I also knew what the visiting instructor said - and it definitely _was_ a compliment, Sam.



*smack*....*runs*...heehee....uh oh...the lady has a sword, I am in deep **** now...


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 8, 2006)

"Groin Sparring" ??? LOL sounds like.... fun?


----------



## lenatoi (Aug 8, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> "Groin Sparring" ??? LOL sounds like.... fun?


Well, interesting to say the least.


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Except Sam's not a boy. :lol:



:xtrmshock

hehehe

OOPS! Sorry, Sam! :uhyeah:

I was actually paraphrasing an old Eddie Murphy bit on what if Mr. T lead an alternative lifestyle...


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2006)

It was slang.  He liked your "Stage Presence" while on the mat.  No worries.  I am with Pam and the Jedi, I am old and still know what that means.  Of course it was a compliment.


----------



## lenatoi (Aug 8, 2006)

woops. I don't really think the guy was coming on t you. I thought you were a dude so I was trying to be funny.:whip:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 8, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> woops. I don't really think the guy was coming on t you. I thought you were a dude so I was trying to be funny.:whip:



Apparently, you haven't seen Sam's pictures in the Photo Gallery.  She's definitely a girl.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 8, 2006)

The comments others made are funny!  Yes, Sam, that instructor was giving you a compliment!  It's a good thing.  I'd be very pleased if I heard my instructor tell me that.

- Ceicei


----------

